# DIY: Lack Flexi stand :)



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I went to IKEA and got this Lack TV stand for $69.00
( http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40105340 )

I got some 3/4" rods, washers and nuts from my local Home Depot.

Here is the OEM Lack TV-Stand:









Here is the end-results w/ Flexi:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Pretty ingenious ... and nice work. 

I wonder if you took some 1/2" PVC painted them the color of the table and covered the bolts if it might match a little better, not that it doesn't look good as is, just a thought.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Sonnie- thanks for the compliment.

I actually love the look w/ the SS look to it. I could easily paint it, but it looks great w/ the theme and setup


----------

